# NRA



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

NRA declared bankruptcy today. Charges of millions of dollars embezzled by top executives. Will seek to start over and move headquarters from New York to Texas.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It's really sad that top dogs embezzled money. It akea it very hard to belong to that group now. I would like to see a list of who took how much money.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is sad to say but it is most groups are like this. No matter what political, enviromental, etc. they are.

I know DU got the bad press because more money was going into the pockets of the board of directors, higher ups, CEO's, etc. Than going back into habitat at one time.

Like I mentioned same goes for many groups.... it would scare people if they knew exactly what donations are going towards. Most it is less than 50% of the money donated goes towards the actual cause. uke:

edit:

But in this case these people just STOLE the money. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ill bet the Clinton Foundation would top the list for corruption.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder at what point, good organizations start to become money hungry and quit the main reasons they got started.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im not a big fan of the NRA especially the dunce leading it. I hear their bankruptcy is being used as a strategy to get out of New York, and that they do have the money to pay all their debts. Still I wonder if they dont like threats to the second amendmentvso they can raise more money.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you are probably right plainsman and if you look at their fundraising it probably goes up after tragedies.

I also think they are such a huge lobbying group and have so much power it's very hard to give up on them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

southdakbearfan said:


> I think you are probably right plainsman and if you look at their fundraising it probably goes up after tragedies.
> 
> I also think they are such a huge lobbying group and have so much power it's very hard to give up on them.


Double edged sword.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDBF I agree. I dislike their business model, but still need them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And here I thought they spent all their money sending me renewal notices EVERY week...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> And here I thought they spent all their money sending me renewal notices EVERY week...


Or the stupid free gifts.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WE still need the NRA

I personally do not... I need to find a way to support their cause without supporting THEM.


----------

